# Grocery Stores Near The Manhattan Club



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 20, 2006)

This Grocery Stores near the Manhattan Club list is not all inclusive. I thought it might be helpful to those staying at the Manhattan Club who were not familiar with NYC. Obviously with World-class restaurant choices, you're probably not going to be shopping for gourmet meals, however, for breakfast, lunch or snacks - this list should fit the bill.

Gristede's
907 8th Ave (at 54th & 8th Ave)
NY, NY 10019
PH: 212-582-5873

27 Columbus Ave Deli
27 Columbus Ave (just North of 58th & 8th Ave - West of Broadway)
NY, NY 10023
PH:212-307-0115

54 Royal Deli
817 9th Ave (at 54th & 9th Ave)
NY, NY 10019
PH: 212-765-6475

Conception Grocery
803 9th Ave (Between 53rd & 54th)
NY, NY 10019
PH:212-245-4320

A & P Food Store
831 9th Ave (at 55th & 9th Ave)
NY, NY 10019
PH:212-664-9573

Chul Deli
117 W 58th St (Between 6th & 7th)
NY, NY 10019
PH:212-581-8716

D'Agostino Supermarkets
353 W 57th St (Between 8th & 9th)
NY, NY 10019
PH:212-581-8716

Ernest Klein & Co Supermarket
1366 Avenue of the Americas (Between 55th & 56th)
NY, NY 10019
PH:212-869-6890

52 Deli & Grocery
371 W 52nd ST (Between 8th 9th)
NY, NY 10019
PH:212-265-3656

Reliable Produce
887 8th Ave (at 53rd & 8th)
NY, NY 10019
PH:212-245-4320

Richard


----------



## TravelSFO (Aug 20, 2006)

Don't forget WHOLE FOODS at the Time Warner Center!

Broadway between 58th & 60th Streets
Concourse Level
The Shops at Time Warner Center
212.823.9600
212.823.9610 fax
Store Hours: 8 a.m.–10 p.m. daily

http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/stores/columbuscircle/


----------



## Avery (Aug 21, 2006)

TravelSFO said:
			
		

> Don't forget WHOLE FOODS at the Time Warner Center!
> 
> Broadway between 58th & 60th Streets
> Concourse Level
> ...




This should be FIRST on any list, it is awesome. And perfect for the limited kitchen at MC, as they have a huge variety of yummy prepared foods/meals microwave-ready.


----------



## wauhob3 (Aug 21, 2006)

I remember passing another one. Food Emporium I think it was called.


----------



## nyparadigm (Aug 21, 2006)

The closest good quality supermarket is the Associated Supermarket on the north side of West 57th Street between 7th Ave and Broadway.  It is immediately west of the old Hard Rock Cafe building.  It is less than a 2 minute walk from MC.

Whole Foods is great, but it is a lot farther to walk with your groceries and is an absolute mob scene in the evenings and on the weekends.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 15, 2009)

wauhob3 said:


> I remember passing another one. Food Emporium I think it was called.



The closest Food Emporium to the Manhattan Club is about a quarter mile away

Food Emporium
810 Eight Ave (49th St.)
New York, NY 10019
Hours:	Mon 7am - Sat 12mid
Sun 7am - 12mid
Phone:	212-977-1710


Richard


----------



## wackymother (Feb 15, 2009)

nyparadigm said:


> The closest good quality supermarket is the Associated Supermarket on the north side of West 57th Street between 7th Ave and Broadway.  It is immediately west of the old Hard Rock Cafe building.  It is less than a 2 minute walk from MC.
> 
> Whole Foods is great, but it is a lot farther to walk with your groceries and is an absolute mob scene in the evenings and on the weekends.



This is the one on West 57th that I was thinking of. A friend used to live in the neighborhood, and this was his local grocery store.


----------



## sullco (Feb 17, 2009)

*Fairway on Broadway at 73rd or 74th*

Take a bus up Broadway to visit the most interesting grocery store in Manhattan--Fairway Market.  Convenience is overrated!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 17, 2009)

nyparadigm said:


> The closest good quality supermarket is the Associated Supermarket on the north side of West 57th Street between 7th Ave and Broadway.  It is immediately west of the old Hard Rock Cafe building.  It is less than a 2 minute walk from MC.
> 
> Whole Foods is great, but it is a lot farther to walk with your groceries and is an absolute mob scene in the evenings and on the weekends.



Morton Williams Associated Supermarket
225 West 57th Street
New York, NY 10019
ph:212-586-7750


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 17, 2009)

sullco said:


> Take a bus up Broadway to visit the most interesting grocery store in Manhattan--Fairway Market.  Convenience is overrated!



Fairway Market
2127 Broadway (Between 74th Street & 75th Street)
New York, NY 10023
ph: 212-595-1888
http://www.fairwaymarket.com/


Richard


----------

